# Turbo Boost



## ChrisWeber (Nov 23, 2004)

Does anyone know what the turbo boost pressure is on a stock audi tt. (without any remapping done)??


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Its around the 1 bar region. 1 bar being 14.7psi. Usually they run between 14-16 max psi at standard for the 225BHP.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Gworks, do you know what the APR remap pushes the boost upto? I am fitting my boost gauge tomorrow so wouldn't mind knowing what it should be at.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

you should be looking at between 1.6 - 1.7 peaking 1.8+ Bar...


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

"The charge air pressure should be measured using turbocharger tester V.A.G 1397/A. Vehicle diagnostic, testing and information system VAS 5051 (or scan tool V.A.G 1551) is used to check whether the charge air pressure is being registered by the control unit.

Specification for V.A.G 1397 A: 1.700-1.900 bar "

The 1.7 - 1.9 is expected max, anywhere from, too.


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

thats absolute pressure.

take off approx 1 bar (1013mbar) athmospheric pressure...

S3 225 BAM engine(same as TT) is about 0.9 bar standard.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

MikeyB,

To clarify, what Paul-S3 quotes is true, and the Bentley manual data is for absolute pressure i.e. 0.7-0.9bar boost.... however, what I quoted is max boost figures for a typical chipped engine... can be as low as 1.4Bar boost on some chips (i.e. ~0.5Bar more boost over standard) although Wak has seen 1.8+ Bar peak boost on his


----------



## brutus_tang (Nov 5, 2004)

How about the 180 FWd stock boost is ?????


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> MikeyB,
> 
> To clarify, what Paul-S3 quotes is true, and the Bentley manual data is for absolute pressure i.e. 0.7-0.9bar boost.... however, what I quoted is max boost figures for a typical chipped engine... can be as low as 1.4Bar boost on some chips (i.e. ~0.5Bar more boost over standard) although Wak has seen 1.8+ Bar peak boost on his


I was gonna say the same in regards to the boost after a chip has been added. Anything over 1.6Bar is good....1.8bar is Unreal on a standard turbo. Most get between 1.4-1.5bar of boost once their car has had the chip treatment.  Thats what you should be lookin out for MikeyB.


----------



## ChrisWeber (Nov 23, 2004)

how much hp would a 225 tt be putting out if the turbo was measuring 1.8 bars??


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

You'd be lookin at around the 290+BHP IMO. Usually 1.4bar measures at about 265BHP.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Just saying its delivering 1.8 bar isn't telling the full story - need to look at the fuelling and the charge temps. I doubt unless intercooling had been improved that 1.8 bar would be producing 290BHP+

James.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

As we have found out more recently a few more mods will help.

UK225, produced 294bhp with 1.66 bar of boost
http://www.wak-tt.com/amdday1104/amdday1104.htm

Mine has produced 290bhp with similar boost.
http://www.wak-tt.com/amdday1103/amd1103.wmv


----------

